# Blackbeard creek



## smalljawbasser

Me and a buddy have access to a house and boat on Blackbeard creek.  We're planning a visit the first week of March.  I've read here and elsewhere about generally what to expect, but wondered if anybody has any specific pointers.  We've bass fished for 30 years, but the only inshore experience i have is a little bit of guided snook and baby tarpon fishing in the keys years ago.

We've got some 7' medium - medium heavy spinning rods, 2500 series reels and 10-20lb braid.  A double handful of plastic swimbaits and shrimp from DOA and Berkeley.  Some popping corks, jig heads and etc.  all kinds of hard jerkbaits and top water plugs.

I have a very general idea of tides, and that's about it.  We are just looking to catch something and have fun learning something new.  If we could bring back a few filets, that would be a bonus.

Any suggestions, pointers, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## Heisenberg

Sorry, but I really can't help you on the inshore fishing except to make sure you are asking about the right location. If you are looking on google maps they label every creek from Doboy sound to St Catherines sound as "Blackbeard creek".  Check out a NOAA chart for accurate creek names.  Maybe #11510.  The reason I ask: I am not aware a many houses on Blackbeard creek.


----------



## mmcdani

Check out the forecast by wharfrat just below your post. should still be good for the first week of March


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

Blackbeard Creek doesn't have any houses and only the DNR dock. I also should add that it's a horrible place to fish and folks should refrain from going in there.


----------



## wedgebolt

Bring bug spray. Knats can be bad that time of year


----------



## smalljawbasser

Heisenberg said:


> Sorry, but I really can't help you on the inshore fishing except to make sure you are asking about the right location. If you are looking on google maps they label every creek from Doboy sound to St Catherines sound as "Blackbeard creek".  Check out a NOAA chart for accurate creek names.  Maybe #11510.  The reason I ask: I am not aware a many houses on Blackbeard creek.



Will do.  Google earth calls it Blackbeard creek. After further examination, how about Medway river? above Ft. Morris.


----------



## BigRedObsession

Its going to be tough fishing that time a year for a newbie to the area. Go buy live bait at yellow bluff marina and talk to Rayburn. He may could point you in the right direction as to what's biting and what theyre eating. That's the best advice I could give.


----------



## Dominion

Heisenberg said:


> Sorry, but I really can't help you on the inshore fishing except to make sure you are asking about the right location. If you are looking on google maps they label every creek from Doboy sound to St Catherines sound as "Blackbeard creek".  Check out a NOAA chart for accurate creek names.  Maybe #11510.  The reason I ask: I am not aware a many houses on Blackbeard creek.



That's exactly what I was thinking. Check the map again and let us know where the house is, then we can help.


----------



## smalljawbasser

Dominion said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Check the map again and let us know where the house is, then we can help.



It's Medway River, above Ft Morris.


----------



## Forgetful Fisherman

I am heading down that way this weekend.  Probably gonna fish around the crescent/valona area.  If you can find some fiddler crabs the sheapshead will bite at the docks all along the crescent area around Pelicans point and Sutherland island.  I am gonna explore some grass flats around that area this weekend that I have recently found so I will report back with something. I missed the last post regarding the Medway river area so the areas I spoke of are gonna be a little far.  I highly suggest trying to find some crabs though because the sheapshead bite has been strong this winter.  Just looking at the map of the area just north of fort Morris I see several docks so I would start there.  You may have some luck throwing paddle tails around those docks fishing slow but it can be hit or miss.  If you can't find the crabs sheapshead love oysters as well.


----------



## smalljawbasser

Thanks to all, keep them coming.  I promise to report back and share results.


----------



## Redman54

I may have missed it, but what kind of boat do you guys have?


----------



## smalljawbasser

Redman54 said:


> I may have missed it, but what kind of boat do you guys have?



21' carolina skiff

how about a tackle/bait shop in the area?


----------



## Skeeter478

For tackle you can google Walmart.  Bait closest to you would be at the Sunbury marina/restaurant I believe.


----------



## smalljawbasser

Thanks for all the help.  Just got back tonight, and we learned quite a bit.  Didn't cafe anything, but didn't really expect to catch much anyway.

Turns out we are in Isle of Wight.  Found a few decent spots, but not much bait and life back in those places yet and we didn't really have time to get out towards the coast.  Little bit of a learning curve learning to navigate safely for this hillbilly.

Anyway, I hope to get back down early summer.  Thanks again.


----------

